# Peggys Cove



## jet (Nov 1, 2022)

a few yrs back,a friend in Nova Scotia sent me a pic of a lighthouse,,,so i had a go at painting it,,its not brill,


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

I like it!  Thanks @jet 


jet said:


> its not brill


Certainly more "brill" than anything I could do!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2022)

I love the colours, and am a big fan of lighthouses.


----------

